# Official Wizards @ Bulls 7:30 pm cst 10/25/2004



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Official Wizards @ Bulls 8:30 pm cst 10/25/2004*

probable line ups:















































VS.


----------



## Jujuba (Apr 4, 2004)

Its a great test for Bulls, the Wizards have a good team, lot of talents. 

Arenas, Hugges, Hayes, Jamison, good bench or role players like Jeffreis, Dixon, Peeler, Haywood, Thomas...ita a heck of offense, but, the defense is horrible!, but...bulls ofense is not so great... 

Tyson is gonna play? And the ''stomach virus'' ? It´s better ? 
Tyson can domintate the key today... 

Gordon..uhmm...i have lot of confidence in this guy, i think he´s just not find your role in this team, and perhaps, ge´s lost a lot of confidence on his shoot...but, its only preseason, thank god. 

Iam very high on Curry on the first half, but, what´s happened on the second one? Curry is a beate in the key, on offense, but, the lack os pass and blocks, i dont´no, its a concern... 

I prety happy with Deng and Chapu, i justa have no doubts about the future for that guys ! 

I see a A.Davis with no 'love'', i can finf the right word...He´s look a litle be distract, but i think its because is a preseason. I expected AD with a good bench contribuition, a great role player for us. 

Pike dont´shows the ''range'' tha we expected for him until now. 

But..it´s only Preseason. 

Haywood 
Jamison 
Hayes 
Hughes 
Arenas 

x 

Curry 
Chandler 
Nocioni 
Deng 
Hinrich 

Who its gonna win? I think today Wizards is favorite, but, the lack of defense could hurt and Bulls have a chance to win this game !


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Game is at 7:30CST, not 8:30


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Bulls win by 7. 95-88,the wizards will be fatigued,they played last night


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Bulls win by 13. I predict a breakout performance by Gordon.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> I predict a breakout performance by Gordon.


6 points?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

it seems like every next gordon game is a potential breakout game.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd be happy with 12 points, good passing and maybe one or two turnovers. Though on defense, I don't think we can ever expect much.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

once again doubting that I'll have the opportunity to watch...:sigh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I hope gordon could sparkle tonight


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

AD starting for Tyson.

Wiz out to a quick lead.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Why is Tyson not playing? DAMNIT!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

stupid washington dc tv isn't even showing the game


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

So, is Tyson out for the season?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> So, is Tyson out for the season?


Unless he has the 8760 hour flu...no.


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

More like they wanna see AD actually do something.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

AD looks like is playing in slow motion


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

And Ben Gordon is either forcing his shots or exitanting in making the plays. Hard to get his rythm.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

According to the NBA.com boxscore, Samaki Walker (who I didn't know was still alive, let alone playing for an NBA team) has 11 points in 2 minutes.

That is what I call production.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> According to the NBA.com boxscore, Samaki Walker (who I didn't know was still alive, let alone playing for an NBA team) has 11 points in 2 minutes.
> 
> That is what I call production.


I think they total up minutes at the end of each quarter???? If that is true then he could have played 2 min in the first quarter and continued playing into the second quarter (that time would not be shown until the second quarter ended in this scenario) and he may have scored during that time as well.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

according to the courtside live boxscore reiner has 6pts and 6rbs in 3 minutes. is this true??


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Yahoo box scores seem more up to date

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004102504


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Quick question: is Skiles or Paxson or Tim Hallam or someone with the Bulls going to give a press conference and announce when the Bulls are done with the "Search for our 15th Man" portion of the preseason and are moving on to the "Preparation for Winning Actual NBA Games" segment?

If it's happened already and this, in fact, the Bulls and Skiles's "A" game, I need to dig up that season prediction thread and downgrade from 34 to something like 19. 34 wins means you beat a team like the Wizards at home, not lose to them, and certainly not get a new mudhole stomped in your pooper.

Ugh.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Jared Reiner demands max contract*

In late breaking news Reiner has demanded a maximum 7 years 86 million dollar contract before even making the team.

"I could not play the second half and still end up with more points and rebounds the Eddy "Maximum" Curry."


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> according to the courtside live boxscore reiner has 6pts and 6rbs in 3 minutes. is this true??


Yessuh 

Give my Jarey Rhine over Wacky S'maki


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Jared Reiner demands max contract*



> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> In late breaking news Reiner has demanded a maximum 7 years 86 million dollar contract before even making the team.


He'll probably get it too 

His agent is advising him to change his name back to the one he inherited via his birthright 

Yus that's right posters 

Jared Reiner is in fact Jerry Reinsdorf's barstud son 

Young sprog wanted to prove his manhood without Pop's helping hand 

And yeah sure he'll get his now but by gee by jingo by crikey - he's earnt it 

Yeah !


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Quick question: is Skiles or Paxson or Tim Hallam or someone with the Bulls going to give a press conference and announce when the Bulls are done with the "Search for our 15th Man" portion of the preseason and are moving on to the "Preparation for Winning Actual NBA Games" segment?


Yes, they've got it planned, but it's not going to be held until March


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jared Reiner demands max contract*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> He'll probably get it too
> ...


Are you saying you like the cut of the young man's jib?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

By the way, great use of the word "pooper"


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Reiner*

What's the kids story anyway?

He went undrafted becaues of injuries in his senior year? ????


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

AD BEAT HIS ****ING ***!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Jared Reiner demands max contract*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you saying you like the cut of the young man's jib?


Almost as much as Mumsie liked the cut of Pop's

Uh huh 

Chip off the old coc...err.. block


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*first half*

I watched the first half and became disgusted.

In the second quarter the Wiz applied a simple press and the Bulls crumbled like a house of cards.

ARRRRRGGGHHHH.

Nocioni looked like the role player that I think he is. Solid... but not a world beater.

Deng still looked OK, but was not hitting his shots.

Hinrich drained a couple... missed a few as well. 

The transition D was brutal.

I turned the game off… my Biology textbook is less frustrating.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

As I review the play-by-play thus far, a snippet of which is pasted here--

[CHI] Curry Turnover: Foul (84 TO)
(5:41) [CHI] Curry Foul: Offensive (14 PF)

--I am beginning to think Eddy Curry's near-max contract demand is one of the more acute cases of verbal/mental diarrhea in medical history. 

(And I'm an Eddy fan . . . I can only guess what his detractors are thinking.)


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I want to see another fight!!! Kick Hughes [email protected]@!

:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: first half*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> I watched the first half and became disgusted.
> 
> In the second quarter the Wiz applied a simple press and the Bulls crumbled like a house of cards.
> ...


How did everyone's jib look, though? Haircuts and grooming up to snuff? Everyone's shorts pulled up well over the navel, drawstrings double-knotted? Could Skiles see his reflection in everyone's sneakers?

Most importantly -- result be damned -- are They Playing the Right Way?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

First fight of the year.

Zebras missed the call BIG TIME!!

Hughes pushed Hinrich into Deng intentionally.
Hinrich jabs verbally with Hughes.
Haywood pushes Hinrich.
AD comes over and goes after Hughes for a bit.
Haywood takes a jab at AD.
AD wrestles Haywood to ground and gets a swing in.
Curry is involved which is nice.
Refs break up fight. AD is still sitting on Haywood at this point.

AD is a warrior. Just worked a guy 10 years younger than him


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

...Larry Hughes needs to be bull-dogged...Head first into center court...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: first half*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> How did everyone's jib look, though? Haircuts and grooming up to snuff? Everyone's shorts pulled up well over the navel, drawstrings double-knotted? Could Skiles see his reflection in everyone's sneakers?
> ...


I have no idea what exactly the right way is. I guess breaking a simple press is not part of it.

I saw Skiles checking short lengths like the nuns at the Catholic school I went to would check the girls skirts. Everything OK on that front.


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

hughes pushed ad in the back and ran like a p***y. and curry punched haywood in the family jewels! not exactly a tough move, but better than nothing.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SlimShaky</b>!
> hughes pushed ad in the back and ran like a p***y. and curry punched haywood in the family jewels! not exactly a tough move, but better than nothing.



Damn it... I should have kept the game on.

Curry won't grab a board... but he'll punch a man in the stones... hahahah


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

There was seriously a fight? hahahahah that's bad ***. What all happened?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll have to see the replay again, I missed curry punching haywood in the nuts. I was too busy watching AD go ballistic. It was nice to see though.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Im getting pissed off at this not having CSN nonsense. I missed what seems like a sweet fight. Did AD beat ***?


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Man Hughes didn't even do anything intentionally, Hinrich just took it personally. AD and Haywood will both get suspended though.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy Curry's first fight.

Punches a man (whose down and has a huge man sitting on his chest) in the balls!

Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Man Hughes didn't even do anything intentionally, Hinrich just took it personally. AD and Haywood will both get suspended though.


Are you kidding me? Hughes pushed him intentionally, he will be fined. The only reason he wasn't thrown out is b/c the refs didn't get a clear enough view.

Bush league play by Mr. Hughes


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> First fight of the year.
> 
> ........
> ...


:gbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

i can't believe they confused ruffin with haywood! haywood should be out. he actually hit ad in the face.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

If someone could get video of this, that would be grrrrrreat.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Eddy Curry's first fight.
> 
> Punches a man (whose down and has a huge man sitting on his chest) in the balls!
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: x 1000

It reminds me of that George Constanza quote from Seinfeld where Elaine opines that George would win a fight with Jerry because George is willing to fight dirty:

"Pull hair, poke eyes . . . groin stuff. Whatever I gotta do."


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Man Hughes didn't even do anything intentionally, Hinrich just took it personally. AD and Haywood will both get suspended though.


Are you out of your mind?? Hughes totally pushed Hinrich (with both hands) INTO Deng. It was the dirtiest play I've seen in years. 

You obviously do not have CSN.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> If someone could get video of this, that would be grrrrrreat.


CSN blacked out 3 different times trying to show the replay. Ugh.

Just let me tell you. AD is not a guy you wanna cross


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

As a Wizards fan I love it, Hughes shouldn't have pushed Hinrich into Deng. But the aftermath I liked, Hughes punked Hinrich then wasn't backing down from Davis. Haywood threw a punch ran alittle bit then swung again. Davis wins on the take down. 

I like it. Wizards need to develop an identity. Curry punches a man on the ground. Lots of nerve by Curry real tough guy. lol.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: x 1000
> ...


:laugh: 

Hey man. Watched a preseason game and a WWF match broke out. I'm not complaining.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dopey move by Hughes, funny move by Curry; everything else seems pretty typical, as typical as a fight in an NBA game can be anyways.


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

dore and red kerr said that what hughes did by intentionally pushing hinrich into deng on a fast break, could've caused a career ending injury. hughes is a total *****.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> As a Wizards fan I love it, Hughes shouldn't have pushed Hinrich into Deng. But the aftermath I liked, Hughes punked Hinrich then wasn't backing down from Davis. Haywood threw a punch ran alittle bit then swung again. Davis wins on the take down.
> 
> I like it. Wizards need to develop an identity. Curry punches a man on the ground. Lots of nerve by Curry real tough guy. lol.


Jazz, how are you getting the game? Is it on TV somewhere I don't know about?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> As a Wizards fan I love it, Hughes shouldn't have pushed Hinrich into Deng. But the aftermath I liked, Hughes punked Hinrich then wasn't backing down from Davis. Haywood threw a punch ran alittle bit then swung again. Davis wins on the take down.
> 
> I like it. Wizards need to develop an identity. Curry punches a man on the ground. Lots of nerve by Curry real tough guy. lol.


You mean you like your team to play like a bunch of bushleague bums? More power to you, dude.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

what is a swift clean punch in the nuts are are you guys exaggerating?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Where was Nocioni during all of this? Dude would have punked everyone.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> what is a swift clean punch in the nuts are are you guys exaggerating?


:rofl: 

It has been years since I've laughed this much during a Bulls' game, and I'm not even watching it.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

For all you guys who missed it, after Haywood clipped AD in the jaw, he ran backwards and AD chased his [email protected]@ across the length of the court and wrastled him down to the ground, piledriving him.

Haywood looked like a sheep being mauled by a wolf. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Eddy was also trying to get into it. The first time ever I've seen him get pssd like that.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Chapu on the bench at the time. Too bad. :heart:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Is someone going to start the ....

"Eddy Curry just punched your center in the nuts" club?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Have to give a lot of credit to the Bulls for this comeback, especially after the fight. Hinrich is going bananas according to the box; is Arenas playing?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

They should put in Pargo. If Pargo comes in now that we've already caught up, we should get a good 15 point lead in no time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see Kirk playing well: 26 pts(8-16 FG) and 4 assists.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Have to give a lot of credit to the Bulls for this comeback, especially after the fight. Hinrich is going bananas according to the box; is Arenas playing?


definitely tie game 89-89 whoops dixon for 3, smith for 2 92-91


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

no arenas or hughes in the game , i want to beat a team when they are trying to beat us. its nice to win but better to beat a team's stars


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Okay, but for that stretch we didn't have curry, deng or nocioni in.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

100 bucks says Kirk would have beat Hughes' a$$ into the ground.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Have to give a lot of credit to the Bulls for this comeback, especially after the fight. Hinrich is going bananas according to the box; is Arenas playing?


Nope, Arenas and Hughes haven't been playing the 4th. The Wiz best players out there are Jarvis Hayes and Brendan Haywood.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no arenas or hughes in the game , i want to beat a team when they are trying to beat us. its nice to win but better to beat a team's stars
Wait for the season begins.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 100 bucks says Kirk would have beat Hughes' a$$ into the ground.


300 bucks says Arenas would of came over and whooped Hinrich's *** back to Kansas.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Good to see Kirk playing well: 26 pts(8-16 FG) and 4 assists.


This should be enough to silence all the doubters about Kirk's sluggish pre-season start.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> 300 bucks says Arenas would of came over and whooped Hinrich's *** back to Kansas.


Not really. Arenas is a pu$$y.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> This should be enough to silence all the doubters about Kirk's sluggish pre-season start.


KH is now 9-18 FG (5-7 3PT), 29 pts, 5 ast, 3 reb


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Smith!

Bulls up 1!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tommie hits a huge shot...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Theres nothing like your starting point guard and your starting center grabbing the same number of rebounds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nevermind. KH with 31.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Theres nothing like your starting point guard and your starting center grabbing the same number of rebounds.


How about your 18th man being better than either of your 2001 1st round draft picks?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Nevermind. KH with 31.


HA. Nevermind as well. You edited!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Tommy smith is palying good Solid minutes, needs to improve ft shooting only.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> How about your 18th man being better than either of your 2001 1st round draft picks?


???

Stupid Comment Alert


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like it is time to give Eddy Curry his maximum extension. He is not only scoring now, but as Paxson likes he is now doing the little things, such as punching a guy in the nuts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Washington goes down in flames.

Tee hee.

Our PG and SF are better than your PG and SF.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Eddy curry aka "da nutbussa"


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

What a game! That fight clearly kicked us into another gear. Whether it's something that gets us going for more than this game is debateable, but it was fun for one night, at least.

Eddy's rabbit punch gave new meaning to "Eddy Curry Bonehead Play of the Game"

The ADHD kid in the crowd is lovin it!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Nevermind. KH with 31.


a career high! 

32 points. game over! 

so much for the preseason shooting slump.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Is it just me, or do the Bulls struggle with the defensive rebounds during critical moments. Washington got 2 tries at a potential game-tying 3-pointer. That seems to happen far too often...

Also gotta give it up to Tommy Smith. Maybe the next Robert Horry, hitting the clutch shots. :grinning:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> a career high!
> ...


Its only preseason


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> ???
> ...


Really? Eddy Curry as usual contributed far more fouls + turnovers than he did blocked shots and rebounds, and Tyson Chandler couldn't manage to suit up.

Tommy Smith just won a game down the stretch for the Bulls. 

My "stupid comment" was an exaggeration, but let's not pretend Curry and Chandler aren't a raging disappointment. Unlike the rookies, I will have absolutely zero patience with those two.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> What a game! That fight clearly kicked us into another gear. Whether it's something that gets us going for more than this game is debateable, but it was fun for one night, at least.
> 
> Eddy's rabbit punch gave new meaning to "Eddy Curry Bonehead Play of the Game"
> ...


Maybe it was wrong of me to criticize Paxson and Skiles to seemingly spend so much time in their search for the Bulls' 13th, 14th, and 15th man. 

If getting into massive brawls is going to be Skiles's best way of motivating his team, then those guys'll be essential due to all the time our players will miss to suspensions.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> Its only preseason


I know. We should trade him.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

nice 2 see kirk w the breakout game. :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Meanwhile, Ben Gordon still sucks.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> a career high!
> ...


but can he do it on a consistent basis?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just before we get a brawl crew Nocioni, Antonio Davis, we go and trade Brad Miller and Ron Artest. 

No one would go up that teams ally they would be the new bad boy gang of the nba, kickin *** where ever they went. And as they hold people down Eddy Curry can hand out nutshots.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Theres nothing like your starting point guard and your starting center grabbing the same number of rebounds.


He had 1 more rebound in twice as many minutes.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Washington goes down in flames.
> 
> Tee hee.
> ...


Arenas, Hughes didn't play the 4th and Jamison didn't even play. Congrats, you beat a team without it's 4 best players.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Meanwhile, Ben Gordon still sucks.


Can't start the season without bashing whoever's the competition at PG can you ?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's my thoughts:

We're both cheap and stupid if we don't keep Tommy and Reiner on this team. And make sure we have a team option for their third year.

Tommy Smith is a real unorthodox player... he does all kinds of different stuff. 

Criticizing Chandler for having the flu seems a bit over the top.

Before we get too giddy we should keep in mind that the Wiz didn't send out Hughes or Arenas in the 4th quarter, probably because they realize it's the pre-season. Arenas had 12 points, 4, boards, 7 assists, and 7 steals in only 25 minutes. Four guys who figure in the Wiz' regular rotation- Jamison, Kwame, Etan Thomas and Steve Blake didn't play.

Boy, we turn the ball over a lot.


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

Johnny and tom ( i think thats his name) were sayin that they would take Antonio davis 100 times outta 100 if AD got in a figth with haywood.

I would too.

Davis is a Strong Mofo.. i just wish one of his punches hit directly...he would knock haywood out.

but he took haywood down...haywood knew he would gotten whooooped if he wasnt on the court..

I like how ad got up and kinda kicked his feet off haywood when he got back up kinda like sayin...little b*tch


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Can't start the season without bashing whoever's the competition at PG can you ?


So Ben hasnt sucked? I would love for him to actually provide competition to Hinrich. At this point, there is no competition.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Here's my thoughts:
> 
> We're both cheap and stupid if we don't keep Tommy and Reiner on this team. And make sure we have a team option for their third year.
> ...


. . . and, Haywood is AD's *****.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hey guys, what quarter did this fight occur in?

I missed the game so I'm gonna watch the replay at 1, but I was just curious so I don't miss it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Criticizing Chandler for having the flu seems a bit over the top.


As it was meant to be.

I have to ask, though: is this THE flu? Because only the Bulls would risk so much public backlash by giving their players flu shots, then have one of them get it.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> So Ben hasnt sucked? I would love for him to actually provide competition to Hinrich. At this point, there is no competition.


Yeah, I guess he has. But why do you need to bring that out ? It's freekin' preseason. Your boy didn't do that well in preseason either.

The dude is on our team man. 

Your comments have been Kirk is god, he's got a 20-inch hanger, I like it, oh and by the way Ben sucks. 

Pretty annoying if you ask me.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas, Hughes didn't play the 4th and Jamison didn't even play. Congrats, you beat a team without it's 4 best players.


Shanghi Troll - you're fergettin we beat you with a bunch of ROOKIES. So shudddupp!:kissmy:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Can't start the season without bashing whoever's the competition at PG can you ?


1. If you have ever EVER heard Skiles talk this season, you'd know there is no competition at PG.

2. I think Gordon is looking to earn minutes at the 2.

3. Any reasonably objective observer would agree that Gordon has sucked so far, and that's not some sort of jab at him b/c we're all closet racists and huge Hinrich fans. He's been bad. We're Bulls fans here. I'm sure the vast majority of us would love to see him play well.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> As it was meant to be.
> ...


Hmm... wonder what the deal is with that. Maybe Tyson refused his? Or maybe it's a poorly conceived cover story.

So many juicy possibilities...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. If you have ever EVER heard Skiles talk this season, you'd know there is no competition at PG.
> ...


Answered, see above


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm... wonder what the deal is with that. Maybe Tyson refused his? Or maybe it's a poorly conceived cover story.
> ...


It could be a stomach "flu" (which is a misnomer) or a bad cold, too. If Tyson got the shot, and it is THE flu, then we're in for a deadly winter in this country because that means there are already strains going around that aren't contained in the immunization.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Yeah, I guess he has. But why do you need to bring that out ? It's freekin' preseason. Your boy didn't do that well in preseason either.
> 
> The dude is on our team man.
> ...


Why are you taking things so personal? Why are you so attached to Gordon's 20 inch hanger? (notice how stupid these comments look)

I bring it out because Ben Gordon was the *3rd pick* in the draft, and has been hyped up to be a very ready and prepared player. If he was a project, then I wouldnt hold him to high standards. 

Duhon is a 2nd round pick, and he has been fantastic. This has nothing to do with Kirk like you want to think. You want to think "This guy is a fan of Kirk, so the only reason he bashes Gordon is because they play the same position" when in reality, that is far from the truth. Gordon hasn't even shown me flashes, he just isn't very good right now. That worries me, since he was supposedly very ready coming out. 

Maybe you hate Hinrich, maybe you love Gordon, because I can't imagine someone being so annoyed by the truth.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you taking things so personal? Why are you so attached to Gordon's 20 inch hanger? (notice how stupid these comments look)
> ...


No if you noticed, I get annoyed by how you juxtapose your posts. You'll post 20 positive things about Kirk, then make some little blurb about Ben. You don't care to understand how he's playing bad, like you care to justify Kirk's.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> You don't care to understand how he's playing bad, like you care to justify Kirk's.


Kirk is proven, Ben is not. Point blank. 

If Okafor was drafted onto the same team as Elton Brand, and Okafor was playing dreadfully, while Brand wasn't doing well either but still a nice game or two, it would be much easier to justify Brand's bad games, because we've seen him play well over the course of a whole season. Same thing is happening here. 

Hinrich has struggled in some of the preseason games, but we've seen him play over the course of a season and be a very good player. 

Gordon has been absolutely dreadful in the preseason games, and on top of this, we've never seen him be an effective player at the NBA level. There is no way to justify Gordon's performance so far, we can just hope it gets better. 

If you can't see the *huge* difference there, then you are too bias to even reason with.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

...I thought I was seeing things when I saw Eddy punch HayWOOD in his junk

LOL

Don't get it twisted for a second...Eddy revealed whats under his skirt in this melee

It was like Eddy was playing follow the leader behind AD...Haywood was clearly the opposition and shoulda been dealt with no matter what Hughes did to AD...I wanted Eddy to take it to Haywood...Well...I guess he did

Eddy just looked confused as to who to attack...

Blah...It was exciting...


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn even on ESPNEWS, in the corner of the screen where it usually has breaking news, big news stories, or important scores it says "Ahead: Wizards/Bulls fight highlights". LOL!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk is proven, Ben is not. Point blank.
> ...


Umm, just because he doesn't have experience doesn't mean that there isn't something stopping him from playing well, like playing a position that he is too undersized for and demands a lot of scoring.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's a preseason victory with some fire and seeing Kirk bust out big is great!

I've never been accused of jocking Hinrich..........And, yes, Ben Gordon still sucks!

His nickname right now is "Ben missing".... 

Hell, Every other guy on the team has stepped up atleast once..........Gordon...................."Ben somewhere else".............Our GM isn't that lucky is he?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Umm, just because he doesn't have experience doesn't mean that there isn't something stopping him from playing well, like playing a position that he is too undersized for and demands a lot of scoring.


I think Gordon can be a good player man, and yes, he is a point guard, not a shooting guard. The question is, how long do we give him to beat out Hinrich or to prove him and Hinrich can co-exist in the backcourt before we look to address other team needs by trading him? With Hinrich, Gordon's talent is being wasted playing out of position. It'll come down to trading one or the other, and is there really any case for keeping Gordon over Hinrich at this point? Maybe I'm bias, but I don't see how anyone would choose Gordon over Hinrich from what we've seen so far. Gordon is going to have to earn the starting point guard spot, and he has a long ways to go to make Hinrich expendable.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

WOW. I just it and that was some entertaining %!$#. LOL AD is the man. 

LMAO @ Eddy throwing the cheap shot.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Gordon can be a good player man, and yes, he is a point guard, not a shooting guard. The question is, how long do we give him to beat out Hinrich or to prove him and Hinrich can co-exist in the backcourt before we look to address other team needs by trading him? With Hinrich, Gordon's talent is being wasted playing out of position. It'll come down to trading one or the other, and is there really any case for keeping Gordon over Hinrich at this point? Maybe I'm bias, but I don't see how anyone would choose Gordon over Hinrich from what we've seen so far. Gordon is going to have to earn the starting point guard spot, and he has a long ways to go to make Hinrich expendable.


I'm not even arguing whether I would have Ben or Kirk, I was just saying that it's been pretty unfair to spend a lot of time justifying all of Kirk's mistakes and shortcomings but not Ben's. 

And if we were to judge from we've seen so far in PRESEASON as if these were the only games we'd ever see, of course no one would choose Ben. But they're going to play many more games than this just one whole preseason. And I agree that he has a long way to go to make Hinrich expendable --- but whether that long way that is supposedly needed is actually based on lack of talent or just Pax and Skiles politics, well, that's another can of gummy worms for another day.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Great Game! Good fight AD, Kirk, Mr. Potential ! That’s all I want to see this season, fights and kicking asses! Here ones again, my short hate-list :

TMac
Bullets
TD
KG
Terry (Atlanta)
Serbiak
Ben
Memphis


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I JUST SAW THE FIGHT ON SPORTSCENTER!!!

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!

We're not going to take **** this year. Even Eddy was in on it. AD can retire a bull now. I want to see our boys sticking up for one another and refusing to be doormats.

I knew this year we were putting together a team at the very least that would smash you in the mouth.

We beat the Wiz on the scoreboard, and in the fight. AD and Eddy, went tag-team on Haywood. Hinrich was throwing down in the background. Hell YEAH!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

hahahaha just watched the replay on ESPN, that was a blatant intentional push, real ***** move by Hughes. Haywood's a ***** too, he knew he was screwed after davis came after him and took off running like a *****. hahahaha they paused and told everyone that Curry was about to attack Haywood's manhood.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I guess Eddy didn't like the cut of Brenda's jib so we tried to rip it off via the squirrel handshake


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

i hope someone makes their avatar eddy's ball busting punch shown over and over again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Someone should start a club, Eddy Curry will bust your center in the family jewels or something to that effect.

F. Jerzy...the squirrell handshake!:laugh: Holy lord that's brilliant. Your work does not go unappreciated.


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

Can someone PLEASE post up a video of this?!

..


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I JUST SAW THE FIGHT ON SPORTSCENTER!!!
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!
> ...


No doubt, I loved the arrow highlight on Curry's cheap shot -- has to be one of the funnier NBA fights I've seen. 

On Gordon, 

It's not that Gordon is struggling, it's that he has shown nothing. Even when JWill was getting the ball slapped back at him, he could dribble anywhere he wanted. JWill still had that explosive first step and the competitive fire. It was an evntuality that he was going to find his sea legs and reak havoc. As of now, Gordon has provided nothing to convince us that he is not Fizer. 

Similar to Fizer, Ben's game and body are not readily suited for the NBA. He is too slow to take people off the dribble, and too short to be able to get off his shot without separation. It's a recipe for disaster. Oh, and his defense is 'ole school. . . like 1984, less defense than players not on powder, 'ole school. 

Pre-season or not, I don't see Gordon making the transition. Time to move on.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Just finished watching the higlights on ESPN. I really don't like the over the top way ESPN has been doing their shows lately, but, the way they stopped the highlight and circled Curry just about to get down and dirty had me on my ***. Seriously, I'm still laughing...damn that was awesome! 

AD for President. Curry for VP.

:laugh:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe it was wrong of me to criticize Paxson and Skiles to seemingly spend so much time in their search for the Bulls' 13th, 14th, and 15th man.
> ...


Unlike Cartwrong, we won't throw Ron Artest and Brad Miller at Shaq, we can throw Othella, Cezary, and Jared. When I think about this strategy of initiating brawls, I actually do excited for this team. I think if we employed this strategy we would win 30.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You gotta respect AD, he's a true veteran in this league. If he's got something on his mind he'll let you know about it... usually in words, but today with with fist  

Looks like we have a new rivalry in the East!


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Ben Gordon needs to lose some muscle. He obviously hit the weights a little too hard this summer.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

hey who was on the floor during the comeback??


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm kind of watching the replay on CSN, looks like we blew it during the 2nd quarter again eh?
We were able to come back this time, but its been ugly as hell for us in the 2nd quarter in the preseason.
I wasn't really paying attention, but it looked like we were playing all our scrubs for the majority of the quarter, or am I wrong.

If thats the case we may be able to stay in more games in the regular season, when the second quarter isn't the Jared Reiner show.

Though I wasn't watching intently so I may be offbase on that.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> hey who was on the floor during the comeback??


Brenda Haywood


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I guess Eddy didn't like the cut of Brenda's jib so we tried to rip it off via the squirrel handshake


Wahchoo talkin' bout? That's not how I shake hands.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh man. I just watched the replay. It's 4 AM and I'm tired and stupid for staying up this late to watch a preseason Bulls game. Still, this was worth watching.

- Tommy Smith was fantastic in the stretch. He showed me different facets of his game. He can handle the ball and has some nice post moves. His experience in Europe showed.

- Hinrich is THE floor leader for this team. from huddling the guys to telling everyone where they should be on that inbounds 3-point shot. When a fire is lit under him, he can shoot.

- Duhon can't shoot but they play better when the he's on the floor.

- GJ AD. 

- Larry Hughes is a punk.

- That first half by the Bulls was BRUTAL. How could they let Washington push us around like that? and that suffocating full court press they kept trapping on us. We coughed up the ball so many times. They really went after Gordon on that. doesn't he know how to beat a double team?

-When did the Bulls get Anthony Peeler?

PM me for the goods.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Man Hughes didn't even do anything intentionally, Hinrich just took it personally. AD and Haywood will both get suspended though.


sure enough......

how can anyone be a homer this bad?


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> sure enough......
> ...


No kidding. That's like claiming Curry didn't even do anything intentionally, Haywood just took it personally.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Ben Gordon needs to lose some muscle. He obviously hit the weights a little too hard this summer.


Need to trade him. Bad Karma on the Bulls.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

While we played 3/4 of the game like the worst team in basketball, I feel encouraged that a) the team came back and won after being down by so much, regardless of who it was against, b) we responded to adversity by using it as motivation, c) Hinrich finally showed up, and d) the team sees what it's like to be in a playoff-type atmostphere for at least a quarter. As sad as it sounds, that's the closest a lot of these guys have been to that as pros.

Of course, this could all mean nothing and we'll come out tomorrow night and get the crap beat out of us in Indiana. Either way, I'm looking forward to see what happens.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

another dnp for Williams, that can't be good for his chances. 

I have a feeling the Bulls go w/ Griffin over Williams. I don't see how guys can sit out w/ minor injuries when Griffin pretty much drags his leg around the court. I don't like banking on an injured player but having a bad leg is a lot better than having no heart.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109043&highlight=gordon+draft



> Originally posted on 7/27 by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> I love Gordon and think the Hinrich-Gordon backcourt, *while suffering growing pains* can reak havoc on opposing teams





> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Need to trade him. Bad Karma on the Bulls.


LOL. Your undisputed best guy in the draft has a few bad games and now he has to be traded? What's changed in the last 3 months?

p.s. You were right about the growing pains.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

replay right now. in 4 minutes of game time, the fight will be shown again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109043&highlight=gordon+draft
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering, too.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> sure enough......
> ...


Shangai Kid on Haywood's backpedal:



> Haywood I think was trying to gather himself to throw a punch. He backed up enough to give himself space to throw a punch. AD had that psycho look in his eye though, I think that would of scared about anybody.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1595577#post1595577


----------

